

The Racist Talent Show Judge Who Makes Simon Cowell Look Good - mck-
http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/suzanne-ma/hollands-got-talent-racist_b_4324894.html

======
pan69
I'm a Caucasian born and raised in The Netherlands living in Australia and
married to a Thai wife.

Maybe it is because I'm white but I don't really understand the racism here.
The type of abuse pointed out in the article isn't really different than
picking of fat people, or bald people or people who are to skinny, to tall or
to short etc.

To me, personally, racism is about hate. Making jokes or teasing someone about
their physical appearance or racial background, to me, isn't racism per se.

My wife told me a story; She worked in a noodle bar behind the counter. One
day some people who had eaten in the place paid and when they walked out the
door one of them turned around and said to her "Fucking monkey!". Now, to me,
that IS racism. Not this because this asshole happen to say this to my wife
but because there is a tone of hatred in it.

To me the article sounds a bit juvenile. As if the author thinks that only
Chinese or people of Chinese heritage get picked on or teased in daily live.
People will pick on each other and will make jokes about each other and they
will use the most prominent physical feature to do so.

However, I do agree, this sort of behavior by an adult man (gay) on prime time
television is pretty childish.

